# @lookspsl is the most legit ascension I’ve ever seen



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

I’ve never seen anything like this, this literally FUCKS every single person who says surgery can’t be legit holy fucking shit, shit tier eyes to unique male model eyes @LooksPSL you are a looks maxxing god a true inspiration


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 12, 2019)

Agreed. Really well done job by Taban


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Dec 12, 2019)

Holy shit,his face changed just by 1 surgery!good for him


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 12, 2019)

Good for sure but am I the only one who feels it’s a bit overdone? Seems a bit over the top.

Obviously much better but it still seems somewhat over the edge idk


----------



## Kade (Dec 12, 2019)

I know it’s still swelled but holy fuck looks like a 30 second photoshop liquify job


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Good for sure but am I the only one who feels it’s a bit overdone? Seems a bit over the top.
> 
> Obviously much better but it still seems somewhat over the edge idk


This is with swelling so it’s going to go down a bit but still u can tell it’s going to look amazing


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 12, 2019)

Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Good for sure but am I the only one who feels it’s a bit overdone? Seems a bit over the top.
> 
> Obviously much better but it still seems somewhat over the edge idk


it’s srill really swollen. needs another week op said


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 12, 2019)

He is literally just squinting hard


----------



## looksmaxxtocope (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks like he got stung by a bee and had an extreme allergic reaction tbh


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 12, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Good for sure but am I the only one who feels it’s a bit overdone? Seems a bit over the top.
> 
> Obviously much better but it still seems somewhat over the edge idk


The canthus will slowly lower as the time passes and swelling goes down

Your first week or so of results is extremely exaggerated then you slowly get back to looking like your old self, except without the failo after.

The change isn’t as nearly drastic as it looks post surgery - albeit still good and worth it.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> I’ve never seen anything like this, this literally FUCKS every single person who says surgery can’t be legit holy fucking shit, shit tier eyes to unique male model eyes @LooksPSL you are a looks maxxing god a true inspiration



Wow.
From dbsksllz to chico tier eye area


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

looks proper retarded

descended


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> looks proper retarded
> 
> descended


Ur so stuck in your persona you can’t admit that it looks good


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Ur so stuck in your persona you can’t admit that it looks good


it doesnt look good. ive seen good eye surgery outcomes, this is not one of those. he looks absolutely fucking retarded in the after picture


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> it doesnt look good. ive seen good eye surgery outcomes, this is not one of those. he looks absolutely fucking retarded in the after picture


it’s still hella swollen


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> it doesnt look good. ive seen good eye surgery outcomes, this is not one of those. he looks absolutely fucking retarded in the after picture


If this was the final put outcome I’d agree it looks slightly over done, but it’s still swollen, you are coping so hard right now. Let the dude have his day he ascended


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

What did he have done? Lower eyelid retraction surgery, canthoplasty, anything else? With or without spacer grafts?


----------



## Kade (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Ur so stuck in your persona you can’t admit that it looks good


bro if you actually think this looks good in its current state, you’re delusional. but it’s still swollen and Taban makes an “exaggerated” augmentation because it goes mostly back to normal soon


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

It’s not gonna look as good once the swelling goes down tbf. But thanks man I’m glad I did it


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> I’ve never seen anything like this, this literally FUCKS every single person who says surgery can’t be legit holy fucking shit, shit tier eyes to unique male model eyes @LooksPSL you are a looks maxxing god a true inspiration


I lol at people who say eye area isn't no1


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> It’s not gonna look as good once the swelling goes down tbf. But thanks man I’m glad I did it


It’s going to look more natural not worse right now i can see people saying it’s slightly over done. Congrats man don’t let anyone tell you otherwise u ascended


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> If this was the final put outcome I’d agree it looks slightly over done, but it’s still swollen, you are coping so hard right now. Let the dude have his day he ascended





PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> it’s still hella swollen


i dont care. i rate what i see. what i see is retarded. if he looks good once "swelling gone down" then i'll admit its a good outcome, but for now he looks asian in the not good kind of way. just fucking lol at saying "unique male model eye area". looks uncanny as fuck lmfao


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> It’s not gonna look as good once the swelling goes down tbf. But thanks man I’m glad I did it


Damn

Ur the one who said he's getting almond eye right? 

Money talks 

Happy for u still


cocainecowboy said:


> i dont care. i rate what i see. what i see is retarded. if he looks good once "swelling gone down" then i'll admit its a good outcome, but for now he looks asian in the not good kind of way. just fucking lol at saying "unique male model eye area". looks uncanny as fuck lmfao


Larp within a larp btw

Future gigachad btw

Narcy btw


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont care. i rate what i see. what i see is retarded. if he looks good once "swelling gone down" then i'll admit its a good outcome, but for now he looks asian in the not good kind of way. just fucking lol at saying "unique male model eye area". looks uncanny as fuck lmfao


yeah ofc he looks bad rn bc he’s swollen af jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yeah ofc he looks bad rn bc he’s swollen af jfl


yeah well. again, i dont give a slight fuck about "what ifs", "what then" etc. i rate what i see. what i see looks like shit and uncanny. the fact OP called him "unique male model looking" shows me how delusional he is. probably bc. he's planning to get eye stuff done


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

I actually agree for once with cocainecowgirl that he looks Asian in the post-surgery picture. That is one of my greatest fears -- changing my race by getting almond eye surgery. Just how thin are his eyes going to look once the swelling has gone away? He's still going to look like a white guy, right?


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah well. again, i dont give a slight fuck about "what ifs", "what then" etc. i rate what i see. what i see looks like shit and uncanny. the fact OP called him "unique male model looking" shows me how delusional he is. probably bc. he's planning to get eye stuff done


The cope, you just assume motive when you disagree with someone. The guy clearly looks way better and looks uncanny rn as a said unique male model but he’s swollen Jesus Christ. I’m not even pro surgery I think face maxxed and all those people with implants looks like shit but this guy got the right surgery. Can’t give up that important online persona can you lmao


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Good for sure but am I the only one who feels it’s a bit overdone? Seems a bit over the top.
> 
> Obviously much better but it still seems somewhat over the edge idk


only 1 week after
u need 6 weeks to see final result


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I actually agree for once with cocainecowgirl that he looks Asian in the post-surgery picture. That is one of my greatest fears -- changing my race by getting almond eye surgery. Just how thin are his eyes going to look once the swelling has gone away? He's still going to look like a white guy, right?


The swelling will go down and the result won’t be as dramatic


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I actually agree for once with cocainecowgirl


you know you done fucked up if this guy agrees with me


----------



## Dogs (Dec 12, 2019)

Why in the world are all you guys commenting on a still extremely swollen eye area when NOBODY has any idea what the final results are. This is the lowest IQ thread I've ever seen on here. 

This is like saying someone's hair transplant is horrible because there's an ugly hairline of blood.

How in the world does the after even look better he obviously looks swollen like a bee stung him.

Maybe the final results are good maybe they're not but you can't tell just lol at all the commenters here.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 12, 2019)

what the fuck did he do


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> The cope, you just assume motive when you disagree with someone. The guy clearly looks way better and looks uncanny rn as a said unique male model but he’s swollen Jesus Christ. I’m not even pro surgery I think face maxxed and all those people with implants looks like shit but this guy got the right surgery. Can’t give up that important online persona can you lmao


+ he is abusing AVI halo


----------



## Rift (Dec 12, 2019)

Something just looks way off


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> The cope, you just assume motive when you disagree with someone. The guy clearly looks way better and looks uncanny rn as a said unique male model but he’s swollen Jesus Christ. I’m not even pro surgery I think face maxxed and all those people with implants looks like shit but this guy got the right surgery. Can’t give up that important online persona can you lmao


@facemaxxed pre/afters are more harmonious with his original face than this guy's pre/after


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @facemaxxed pre/afters are more harmonious with his original face than this guy's pre/after


Lifting your lower eye lid straight can’t effect your harmony more than liteally having ur entire face filled with silicone


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

@LooksPSL What procedures did Taban do? Just lower eyelid retraction surgery and canthoplasty? Did he use spacer grafts for the lower eyelid retraction procedure?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Lifting your lower eye lid straight can’t effect your harmony than liteally having ur entire face filled with silicone


lol harmony is not about volume of areas affected, even just one tiny thing can change ur entire harmony, like changing ur canthal tilt from negative to positive, while getting jaw, chin etc. fillers still remain it intact. its not about number of procedures either.. im not saying facemaxxed looks harmonious, but even his results look "less off" than this guys results


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks terrible to me like if it were a shitty morph., gotta wait for the swelling.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

I personally think Asian eyes look good on him lmao but Im interested to see the final result either way you have to be coping if you don’t think he’s going to look better after the final result


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

@cocainecowboy take a look u tard coper



this was the guy right after the procedure
taban says 6 fuckin weeks to see final result, 1 week is nothinl its clearly swelled, no almond eye surgery ends up like OPS pic, its CLEARLY still swelled as fuck


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> it doesnt look good. ive seen good eye surgery outcomes, this is not one of those. he looks absolutely fucking retarded in the after picture


We'll have to see final results when the swelling goes down


----------



## loromate (Dec 12, 2019)

From meh eye area to shitty eye area, hope it's just the swelling


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> @cocainecowboy take a look u tard coper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ops result is better than this IMO


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 12, 2019)

Now his body count will be in the thousands; worth every penny


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Ops result is better than this IMO


thats why op is concerned u retards, lets see if he'll end up with this chico tier eyes by the end of the 6 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

This shit gonna look good in a month, gratz OP, u r a real looksmaxxer


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 12, 2019)

Now he’s just 4-5 surgeries from ascension


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

SirGey said:


> This shit gonna look good in a month, gratz OP, u r a real looksmaxxer


we sadly dont have this shit here


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

My eye area is the ultimate eye area for a male to have. He should've showed my photos to Taban and said "Give me this eye area, doc!"


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Dec 12, 2019)

What’s the surgery called? @LooksPSL


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> @cocainecowboy take a look u tard coper
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this result seem better, but again this "before/after" is frauded to death, just like ALL before afters







the entire lighting is different, his hair is better, he eyebrowmaxxed, got transplant or used minox w/e

and most importantly watch the light reflection on his yes. it creates a clear contrast between his skin therefore he looks a lot more characteristic and aesthetic just based on that. yes the shape is better too obviously, the NET DIFFERENCE is getting haloed by other variables

you apply all these to the "before" and the results and he doesnt look THAT different. i wouldnt call it an "ascension", just a minor improvement



Spoiler: also reminder



https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you...ively-trying-to-lose-weight.48598/post-869958

*daily reminder that you LITERALLY thought david laid had shoulder "bowling ball" implants. that is how credible your aesthetic eye is  ugly dumb 2 digit IQ kike from favela *


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

Clear and obvious improvement only thing that’s frauded which I agree all afters have fraud is the light to make his eyes look lighter


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> we sadly dont have this shit here



Cantoplastia, acho q deve ta uns 5k, pq eh feito na clinica mesmo.


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 12, 2019)

looks like an IRL glitch


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> @cocainecowboy take a look u tard coper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that result was the best eye area transformation to date tbh. insane


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> that result was the best eye area transformation to date tbh. insane


read my post and try to envision it in your head. just strictly focus on the shape and outline of the eye and see how much changed. i cba to photoshop the "before" pic to give same conditions as after but it wouldnt be that big of a difference


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> this result seem better, but again this "before/after" is frauded to death, just like ALL before afters
> 
> View attachment 191336
> 
> ...


only thing that matters:

did scleral show reduced ?? or he is squintching ?
if yes its a big improvement

yes, i thought david laid had implants. english is not my first language, and i have the tendency to take what people say literally. you are a fuckin loser with 1.355 messages per month.

daily reminder you said a manlet nerd guy you know irl had a good girlfriend only because he had a big skull. 

then i created this thread just for playing, this guy in pics is a fuckin leftist cuck, and u went there seriously sayin "yea yea its legit skull size is everything"
jfl at ur loser ass

https://looksmax.org/threads/skull-size-theory-confirmed-rate-this-chad.33635/


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> read my post and try to envision it in your head. just strictly focus on the shape and outline of the eye and see how much changed. i cba to photoshop the "before" pic to give same conditions as after but it wouldnt be that big of a difference


Big difference =/= good result


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> read my post and try to envision it in your head. just strictly focus on the shape and outline of the eye and see how much changed. i cba to photoshop the "before" pic to give same conditions as after but it wouldnt be that big of a difference


if this shit is not angle frauding and squintching, it was a good improvement


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> if this shit is not angle frauding and squintching, it was a good improvement
> 
> View attachment 191357


doesnt change his psl or smv irl in motion. but yes its an improvement. i didnt say its not an improvement


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 12, 2019)

No this is


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> doesnt change his psl or smv irl in motion. but yes its an improvement. i didnt say its not an improvement


how do you know it doesnt change ? have u seen it ?

in my opinion having more narrow fixed eyes changes a lot the perception people have on u when lookin at ur face

Like I said, if this shit is not frauding, he had tired eyes before, now its those fixed eyes like some people have.


----------



## 7 rings (Dec 12, 2019)

this will look really good when the swelling goes down, the retards in here retarding as usual


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 12, 2019)

GetThatBread said:


> Now his body count will be in the thousands; worth every penny


Yep, he'll be mogging Ted Bundy pretty soon


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 12, 2019)

From blackops2cel to sushi bar chef


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

If that swelling goes down properly he’s might have Chico’s eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> If that swelling goes down properly he’s might have Chico’s eyes


now you sound like the indians who all want to operate themselves to gandy

just bcuz chico eyes is optimal for chico it doesnt mean its optimal for him


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> now you sound like the indians who all want to operate themselves to gandy
> 
> just bcuz chico eyes is optimal for chico it doesnt mean its optimal for him



Lmao I agree with you but this guy has a decent pheno


----------



## BlackPillChad (Dec 12, 2019)

This guy should post after the swelling goes down, but I can't say I'm hopeful

He actually looks slightly worse post-surgery right now


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 12, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Good for sure but am I the only one who feels it’s a bit overdone? Seems a bit over the top.
> 
> Obviously much better but it still seems somewhat over the edge idk


It's swollen right after surgery. It's gonna be incredibly GL after the swelling passes.


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 12, 2019)

I thought he got cheekbone implants too


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 12, 2019)

cardiologist said:


> It's swollen right after surgery. It's gonna be incredibly GL after the swelling passes.



It’s hard to say yet. Not sure if it’ll turn out “incredibly good.” Could. But could turn out “meh” as well. I guess we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## trainwreckstv (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks like he's squinting harder than bateman.


----------



## beyourself (Dec 12, 2019)

*The change is amazing, it's positive too.

I mean looking like you got beaten up by a gang of teenagerls is still better than having those ropey eyes.*​


trainwreckstv said:


> Looks like he's squinting harder than bateman.


*I laughed my ass off when trainwreck turned on that epic track for his speech*​


----------



## SeiGun (Dec 12, 2019)

look like lamma tbh


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

Just curious, how narrow is too narrow for the upper-lower eyelid opening? I mean is anyone else afraid of coming out of almond eye surgery looking Asian? Should the goal just be to correct scleral show, or is it all about getting an eyelid opening that is as thin as possible?


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Just curious, how narrow is too narrow for the upper-lower eyelid opening? I mean is anyone else afraid of coming out of almond eye surgery looking Asian? Should the goal just be to correct scleral show, or is it all about getting an eyelid opening that is as thin as possible?


We should wait to see his final results it’s obviously going to be more open in the coming days
This guys also had wider set eyes so it’s going to look more Asian than the average person


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> We should wait to see his final results it’s obviously going to be more open in the coming days
> This guys also had wider set eyes so it’s going to look more Asian than the average person



Yeah, I was just curious kind of in a general sense since it always seems like people here (and back on Lookism as well) have always pushed for guys to make their eyelid openings as thin as possible. TBH I'm more worried about what I'll look like after eye area overhaul surgery than I was prior to custom midface + chin implant surgery.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 13, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> I actually agree for once with cocainecowgirl that he looks Asian in the post-surgery picture. That is one of my greatest fears -- changing my race by getting almond eye surgery. Just how thin are his eyes going to look once the swelling has gone away? He's still going to look like a white guy, right?


To think we're all only one slight tweak to the eyes away from looking asian, the horror and unfairness of it all


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 13, 2019)

*MONGOLMAXXING*


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 13, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Why in the world are all you guys commenting on a still extremely swollen eye area when NOBODY has any idea what the final results are. This is the lowest IQ thread I've ever seen on here.
> 
> This is like saying someone's hair transplant is horrible because there's an ugly hairline of blood.
> 
> ...


Only sane post in this entire thread tbh


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 13, 2019)

Asians get eye surgery to get white-looking eyes. Meanwhile delusional whites are ruining their eye areas by getting surgery that makes them look like an honorary mongol because some PSL faggot told them it's a good look. Clown world.

Protip: looking like a mongol is never good unless you're living in 1200AD and your name is Genghis Khan.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 13, 2019)

PapiMew said:


> cope



🤡


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 13, 2019)

SixFootManlet said:


> Asians get eye surgery to get white-looking eyes. Meanwhile delusional whites are ruining their eye areas by getting surgery that makes them look like an honorary mongol because some PSL faggot told them it's a good look. Clown world.
> 
> Protip: looking like a mongol is never good unless you're living in 1200AD and your name is Genghis Khan.



Do you think any form of surgery to change the shape of the eyes is a good idea for white males who have very round, buggy eyes? I mean, some correction of lower eyelid retraction is a good thing, right?


----------



## Linoob (Dec 13, 2019)

Needs mouth widening surgery from Eppley (BIG TIME) and he's good to go.


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 13, 2019)

Linoob said:


> Needs mouth widening surgery from Eppley (BIG TIME) and he's good to go.



Would lip fillers be good enough?


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 13, 2019)

Reminder that I'm the only other person in this thread who has gotten the surgery...

And I've already answered the question on page 1


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 14, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> No this is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191363


This is lefort 1 + bsso + genio right?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 14, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Reminder that I'm the only other person in this thread who has gotten the surgery...
> 
> And I've already answered the question on page 1


cmon i had laser eye surgery


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 14, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Would lip fillers be good enough?


Mouth widening leaves scars,
Dont listsn to that aspie


----------



## Fosty (Dec 14, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> I’ve never seen anything like this, this literally FUCKS every single person who says surgery can’t be legit holy fucking shit, shit tier eyes to unique male model eyes @LooksPSL you are a looks maxxing god a true inspiration


Cant tell if OP is serious or not


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 14, 2019)

BlackPillChad said:


> He actually looks slightly worse post-surgery right now


No


cocainecowboy said:


> i dont care. i rate what i see. what i see is retarded. if he looks good once "swelling gone down" then i'll admit its a good outcome, but for now he looks asian in the not good kind of way. just fucking lol at saying "unique male model eye area". looks uncanny as fuck lmfao


u are my idol, how can i become a low inhib sociopath like you??


----------



## Zeta ascended (Dec 14, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> This is lefort 1 + bsso + genio right?


Lefort 1, double jaw, chin wing, zso, beard transplant and hair transplant


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 14, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Lefort 1, double jaw, chin wing, zso, beard transplant and hair transplant


Double Jaw = lefort 1 + bsso 

So it was 

Lefort 1 bsso chin wing for the jaws


----------



## Linoob (Dec 14, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Would lip fillers be good enough?



I aint even sure how they would widen mouth bro. Is there evidence of this?

Either way mouth widening surgery would ascend you further. Try photoshopping it and see for yourself.

Do your own research on it though, relatively unknown procedure iirc.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 14, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> now you sound like the indians who all want to operate themselves to gandy
> 
> just bcuz chico eyes is optimal for chico it doesnt mean its optimal for him



LOL, I can't resist asking: which celebrity's or model's eye area should I tell Taban to try to emulate when he operates on me? You know how fucked-up my eyes look. Or is my eye area so bad that I should just tell him to make me look like a fully-evolved human and be happy with that outcome?


----------



## ProjectAscension (Dec 14, 2019)

Just lol at the people judging the results one week after surgery. The ones doing this have clearly never had a single aesthetic surgery in their lives and are going to cope to the grave. This guy has literally just had invasive surgery with the soft tissues of his eye region sliced open and re-arranged, ofc his face is gonna look fucked after a week, surgery is just controlled trauma. Even at 6 weeks there will still be some swelling and scar tissue formation, 4 - 6 months is a more realistic timeframe for the final result.

@LooksPSL Fair play for going through with this, looking forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## BlackPillChad (Dec 14, 2019)

ProjectAscension said:


> Just lol at the people judging the results one week after surgery. The ones doing this have clearly never had a single aesthetic surgery in their lives and are going to cope to the grave. This guy has literally just had invasive surgery with the soft tissues of his eye region sliced open and re-arranged, ofc his face is gonna look fucked after a week, surgery is just controlled trauma. Even at 6 weeks there will still be some swelling and scar tissue formation, 4 - 6 months is a more realistic timeframe for the final result.
> 
> @LooksPSL Fair play for going through with this, looking forward to seeing the final result!



Then it shoudn't have been posted until the results could be fairly judged. That's on the OP


----------



## XXX22 (Dec 14, 2019)

My boy is looking like he's trying to sneeze but can't.


----------



## Deleted member 3523 (Dec 14, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Another useless surgery that doesn't have any impact whatsoever on inherent sexual attractiveness. Can't fake nature.

How is this guy going to deal with his peanut skull/facial bones? Now he just looks a little more tranny.

Jesus fuck.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 14, 2019)

HOW CAN YOU WANT THAT SOMEONE DONT JUDGE HIM ONE WEEK AFTER THE PROCEDURE IF THE PHOTO POSTED BY THE OP IS ONE WEEK AFTER THE PROCEDURE?

SRS. YOU WANT TO EVERYONE SEE THE OUTCOME AFTER THE SWOLLEN? JFL. IF YOU POST SHIT PHOTOS YOU WILL GET SHIT JUDGEMENTS. IT IS WHAT IT IS CUNTS


----------



## Memeito (Dec 14, 2019)

Is this thread a joke, he looks like a Chinaman...


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 25, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> Good for sure but am I the only one who feels it’s a bit overdone? Seems a bit over the top.
> 
> Obviously much better but it still seems somewhat over the edge idk


It's because he's still ugly bro. If he was good looking the eyes would look insane.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 25, 2020)

Are there pics of him after swelling?


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)

Nah, Salludon and Toni Mahfud have made the greatest ascensions in history.


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Apr 25, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Nah, Salludon and Toni Mahfud have made the greatest ascensions in history.


Show toni mahfud pics plz


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 25, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Show toni mahfud pics plz


Anything I can pull up is probably already in your fap bank.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Apr 25, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> Something just looks way off


Shit harmony now


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok just looked at his pics from a few days ago. Looks like the surgery was a success? Hard to tell how significant it was though, since his first initial photo wasn't a straight headshot. But now he got way more under eye support, the edges look better, more hunter and less prey like eyes, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 25, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Ok just looked at his pics from a few days ago. Looks like the surgery was a success? Hard to tell how significant it was though, since his first initial photo wasn't a straight headshot. But now he got way more under eye support, the edges look better, more hunter and less prey like eyes, etc.


Where are the pics?


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 25, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Where are the pics?


I think this is him?:

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-psl-3-pics.128776/


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 25, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> I think this is him?:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-psl-3-pics.128776/


what has he done exactly ? infra implants or only lower lid ?


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 25, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> I think this is him?:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-psl-3-pics.128776/


He may not be Chad but it was a big improvement nonetheless, his eyes were very cuckish before. 

@cocainecowboy what do you think about his surgery now?


----------



## OBE (Apr 25, 2020)

Big improvement but overall it's still over for him, eye area aside which of course after the swelling is done it will be improved(a lot or not we will see but definitely it will be an improvement compared to before) but his face just doesn't have any appeal tbh.


----------

